# Which way do we go?  Class A or 5th wheel?



## altrego52 (May 25, 2013)

HI, How the heck to you know: 5th wheel/Class A?
What will hold up?  Keep you warm/cool?  We've made lists, looked & looked, can't decide.  Plan to tour the country (and Canada) minimum 2 years, forever as far as I'm concerned.
The rub is...hubby loves his boat...will he be sorry if we buy something we can't tow the boat with?  Or take bikes/kayaks, tow the Honda & leave the boat at home.
Still can't decide which is better.  5er's more spacious...buying a truck not an issue (perhaps a tax advantage)...but will we be sorry we didn't buy a Class A...How do you decide?
We've made lists/green for good/red for negatives...still it's a balance.  Suggestions?  We want to buy quality, but what is quality with RV's?  Everybody has a favorite brand...but that seems not to help sort out which direction to go.  Thoughtful replies appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## H2H1 (May 25, 2013)

altego 52, welcome to the forum. I to was in that decision mode, but we bought a class A . the reason was we can eat, used the bath room well Maria can as we travel down the road. And that was the biggie for us. I don't mind the driving and it comfortable to live in.

Now because we skipped the 5er, we went from a TT straight to the Class A, so we are thinking of selling our and buying a 5er, this way we can say we have tried them all. Even doing this I still think the Class A is the way to go. Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## akjimny (May 26, 2013)

Hi Altrego52 and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  If you plan on travelling alot and not staying in one spot for more than a week or so, a Class A would be the way to go.  Plus you can tow your boat or a "toad" (small car to go sightseeing with).  With the motorhome you can set up and tear down quicker and be on the way to the next destination.

If you plan on staying in one spot for a long time, then I would recommend a 5er.  You would have to use the tow vehicle to get around sightseeing and you wouldn't be able to tow your boat, but you would have more living space in the trailer.

It's all a compromise and a tough decision deciding which way you want to go.  I'm like Hollis - I like my motorhome because Boss Lady can move around and/or use the facilities while we're still on the road.

Post back and let us know what you choose.


----------



## krsmitty (May 28, 2013)

akjimny;83763 said:
			
		

> With the motorhome you can set up and tear down quicker and be on the way to the next destination.



Hey Jim...not doubting you, just curious. Why is set up/tear down quicker with MH as compared to my 5er? Seems to me it would be the same amount of work.


----------



## LEN (May 28, 2013)

I can be set in less than ten minutes. Jacks down and level, slides out power, sewer and water if needed hooked up. Now if you don't unhook the 5ver then maybe a tossup but I have seen very few that don't unhook.

LEN


----------



## krsmitty (May 29, 2013)

I agree there...a few minutes more for hooking/unhooking. Should equal out if towing a toad maybe.


----------



## LEN (May 29, 2013)

Also to the OP a lot depends on the toad with a 5ver you will need a large pickup and with a class A you can pick the toad size. We do a lot of sight seeing and the smaller SUV is of advantage. Also the Class A should have more bay storage and the 5ver could have more internal storage but that has a lot to do with the floor plan of each. For instance in my MH I have two closets which means I get half of one LOL here.

LEN


----------

